# New purchase: Prada Nylon Duet Bucket Bag



## Lilly124

Before getting this bag I couldn't find many photos or reviews on it so I thought I'd post it here for anyone who's interested. 

I absolutely A D O R E this bag!! I have to say I've been a loyal fan of Prada's nylon for a long time & once I saw these re-editions I've been so excited to get one. I saw this bucket bag and instantly fell in love. The shape, size, look - reminds me of the bags I used to carry in the 90s (days I love!!). 

It fits SO much and is so lightweight. Of all the bags I own, I have a feeling this one will be my all time favourite.


----------



## Moxisox

Lilly124 said:


> Before getting this bag I couldn't find many photos or reviews on it so I thought I'd post it here for anyone who's interested.
> 
> I absolutely A D O R E this bag!! I have to say I've been a loyal fan of Prada's nylon for a long time & once I saw these re-editions I've been so excited to get one. I saw this bucket bag and instantly fell in love. The shape, size, look - reminds me of the bags I used to carry in the 90s (days I love!!).
> 
> It fits SO much and is so lightweight. Of all the bags I own, I have a feeling this one will be my all time favourite.
> 
> View attachment 5077543


I love the look of this bag! Congrats!


----------



## ghoulish

It's a great small, but mighty bag, isn't it? I bought one a couple of months ago and it has quickly become one of my favorites.


----------



## Lilly124

Moxisox said:


> I love the look of this bag! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Lilly124

balenciamags said:


> It's a great small, but mighty bag, isn't it? I bought one a couple of months ago and it has quickly become one of my favorites.


I so agree!


----------



## ivette29

I have been actually looking at the Prada Re-Nylon Pouch. I have seen so many videos on YouTube on how people are converting it to a shoulder or crossbody bag, and it looks so cute! Too bad they are all sold out, all colors!! I’m waiting patiently to get one.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I know this is an old post but I'd like to share that I purchased this pre-loved, in the color alabaster pink and it's so roomy but lightweight. The only downside is the strap is super long. Any hacks on how to get it to fit without replacing the strap with a different one?


----------

